# New group for engineers on LI



## luca.321 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi there,
I'm moving to AU on February 1.

A kindly place where discuss about all themes concerning engineers that want relocate themselves in Australia.
If you're an engineer please feel free to sent a request of join and ask to the group everything you want.
I hope that there we could help each other.

Cheers mates,
Luca
*I've removed the link *for private links like that have been known to have viruses.
Describe the location if you like.


----------



## luca.321 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry Wanderer,

the group is "Engineers to Australia" and you can find it on Linkedin.

Regards,
Luca


----------

